
Unauthorized access detected in Docker Hub database - lox
Just received an email from Docker Hub support:<p>On Thursday, April 25th, 2019, we discovered unauthorized access to a single Hub database storing a subset of non-financial user data. Upon discovery, we acted quickly to intervene and secure the site.<p>We want to update you on what we&#x27;ve learned from our ongoing investigation, including which Hub accounts are impacted, and what actions users should take.<p>Here is what we’ve learned:<p>During a brief period of unauthorized access to a Docker Hub database, sensitive data from approximately 190,000 accounts may have been exposed (less than 5% of Hub users). Data includes usernames and hashed passwords for a small percentage of these users, as well as Github and Bitbucket tokens for Docker autobuilds.<p>Actions to Take: 
We are asking users to change their password on Docker Hub and any other accounts that shared this password.
For users with autobuilds that may have been impacted, we have revoked GitHub tokens and access keys, and ask that you reconnect to your repositories and check security logs to see if any unexpected actions have taken place.
You may view security actions on your GitHub or BitBucket accounts to see if any unexpected access has occurred over the past 24 hours -see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.github.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;articles&#x2F;reviewing-your-security-log and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;new-audit-logs-give-you-the-who-what-when-and-where
This may affect your ongoing builds from our Automated build service. You may need to unlink and then relink your Github and Bitbucket source provider as described in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.docker.com&#x2F;docker-hub&#x2F;builds&#x2F;link-source&#x2F;
We are enhancing our overall security processes and reviewing our policies. Additional monitoring tools are now in place.<p>Our investigation is still ongoing, and we will share more information as it becomes available.<p>Thank you,<p>Kent
======
znep
Reading between the lines of their status history is also interesting:
[https://status.docker.com/pages/history/533c6539221ae15e3f00...](https://status.docker.com/pages/history/533c6539221ae15e3f000031)

Their message seems to be missing the "which Hub accounts are impacted" info
unless I missed that, so not sure if they are only sending the message to the
folks impacted or what.

~~~
forgotmypw
Kind of OT, status page works with JS only :D

------
czardoz
I got this too.

